# I identify as black.....



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

Are you freaking serious?


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

vpkozel said:


> Are you freaking serious?


If you're referring to the NAACP story, it's one of the most bizarre stories I've seen in a long time.

This is the final consequence of our obsession with race and racial identity.


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

I was strangely intrigued with this story. This seems so abnormal, so different. I mean, I know growing up there were caucasians around my neighborhood who would act in an black american manner (I have recently been told that african american is no longer acceptable since they are not from Africa.) and only hang out with black americans, but this is another level. I wonder if this will start becoming a thing, especially with the way she worded how she identifies herself in her interview. If it has or is starting to become acceptable in society to identify with another sex, I see this becoming the next push for acceptance. So interesting.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

A fine example of the triumph of unfettered dip-shittery symptomatic of the zeitgeist. 

I identify as a Decepticon and insist upon - nay demand! - my right to enjoy all of those privileges that a 100ft tall atomic-powered mechanized killing machine could reasonably expect to receive.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Although... could we have this loathsome creature sent back in time? I'm thinking Kentucky 1850. 

I should be interested to know how keen she would be to perpetrate this ghastly fraud back then.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

vpkozel said:


> Are you freaking serious?


A British version would have been Tony Blair identifying himself as Labour. How ridiculous would that have been!


----------



## immanuelrx (Dec 7, 2013)

Shaver said:


> A fine example of the triumph of unfettered dip-shittery symptomatic of the zeitgeist.
> 
> *I identify as a Decepticon and insist upon - nay demand! - my right to enjoy all of those privileges that a 100ft tall atomic-powered mechanized killing machine could reasonably expect to receive.*


Your comment offends all those who identify themselves as Deceptions who are not killing machines nor are atomic-powered. It is possible you are also offending those Deceptions who identify as under 100ft.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

immanuelrx said:


> Your comment offends all those who identify themselves as Deceptions who are not killing machines nor are atomic-powered. It is possible you are also offending those Deceptions who identify as under 100ft.


Those Decepticons are considered as Android Tom's and are a disgrace to our noble metal race.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Irrefutable proof that not every nut is to be found confined within the Nuthouse. Clearly the deranged lady serving as the impetus for this thread is a 'free range nut,' but she is functioning within her 1st Amendment right to do so! :crazy:


----------



## ChrisRS (Sep 22, 2014)

I might be over reaching, but I view it as the death of objective truth.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I identify as a leopard, but, sadly, I cannot change my spots.


----------



## SG_67 (Mar 22, 2014)

It reminds me of the Dave Chappelle skit about the blind KKK leader who was in fact black but didn't know it. No one else knew either because he always wore a hood.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

Update (sort of): she's now turned into a "Birther"....concerning herself. In an interview (who cares?) she says there's no DNA proof of her parentage (who cares), and blows off the registered birth certificate (WhoTF cares?)


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I'm not so sure. I'm thinking and hoping that this is, will be, a 15-minutes-of-fame sort of thing. By all appearances, she has no constituency behind her. It is, in the main, just her, all by herself, acting in a bizarre fashion and saying bizarre things. Of course, nothing, no matter how weird or outrageous, will be universally laughed at or condemned these days. We need only look at the Interchange for proof of that. But I don't see a movement forming. I suspect most people will say, or are already saying, WTF and move on with their lives until the next man-bites-dog story comes along.



ChrisRS said:


> I might be over reaching, but I view it as the death of objective truth.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> I'm not so sure. I'm thinking and hoping that this is, will be, a 15-minutes-of-fame sort of thing. By all appearances, she has no constituency behind her. It is, in the main, just her, all by herself, acting in a bizarre fashion and saying bizarre things. Of course, nothing, no matter how weird or outrageous, will be universally laughed at or condemned these days. We need only look at the Interchange for proof of that. But I don't see a movement forming. I suspect most people will say, or are already saying, WTF and move on with their lives until the next man-bites-dog story comes along.


I honestly hope not. I hope that this creates an examination of how we are behaving. Basically, as long as you are of the "correct" protected class, you seem to be able to do and say anything.

Did you see what Dyson said about this on MSNBC?

"But on the other hand, those of us who talk about race as a social construct, that's it's more complicated, Bill Clinton is the first black president though he didn't claim he was black. It means that she may not be African-American, but she certainly could be black in a cultural sense. She's taking on the ideas, the identities, the struggles. She's identified with them. *I bet a lot more black people would support Rachel Dolezal than would support say Clarence Thomas. So the point is, how do we talk about useful blackness*, the utility of blackness and the service of justice, and I think here we haven't answered that question yet."

Useful blackness?


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

"It's every man's right to have babies"


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Are you trying to oppress us?


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

How many college or grad school applicants do you think will start identifying as black to check the affirmative action bump on their applications, lol?


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I couldn't have put it any better. In fact, I couldn't have put it even close to something like that. "unfettered dip-shittery." Wow. Damned good.



Shaver said:


> *A fine example of the triumph of unfettered dip-shittery symptomatic of the zeitgeist. *
> 
> I identify as a Decepticon and insist upon - nay demand! - my right to enjoy all of those privileges that a 100ft tall atomic-powered mechanized killing machine could reasonably expect to receive.


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

Well, there's the up side, right? Schools struggle to meet quotas. We had some ridiculous black student quota of something like 8 percent of the student population at a state-funded public university I once worked for, even though the state's population was something like only 3 percent. We imported, almost literally, black students from Chicago, just to try to meet the quota. Now, just get a bunch white farm boys to check the "I identify as black" box, problem solved.



vpkozel said:


> How many college or grad school applicants do you think will start identifying as black to check the affirmative action bump on their applications, lol?


----------



## Odradek (Sep 1, 2011)

Shaver said:


> A fine example of the triumph of unfettered dip-shittery symptomatic of the zeitgeist.


These days, having a mental illness seems to be treated as a point of pride, and woe betide anyone who dares point out reality. Things are spiralling out of control, or maybe circling the plughole.

YOU THINK BEING TRANS-BLACK IS BAD, RACHEL DOLEZAL? WAIT TILL YOU HEAR ABOUT MY PROBLEM&#8230;


----------



## Duvel (Mar 16, 2014)

I identify as golden retriever. I remember even as a child rolling over on my back with all fours in the air, hoping to be rubbed on the tummy. I prefer to eat from bowls on the floor, and... wait... SQUIRREL!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Duvel said:


> Well, there's the up side, right? Schools struggle to meet quotas. We had some ridiculous black student quota of something like 8 percent of the student population at a state-funded public university I once worked for, even though the state's population was something like only 3 percent. We imported, almost literally, black students from Chicago, just to try to meet the quota. Now, just get a bunch white farm boys to check the "I identify as black" box, problem solved.


In Illinois, cops must note on each traffic stop the race of the person who was pulled over, with the results tabulated so that it can be determined whether minorities were being stopped in disproportionate numbers. One cop in these parts got in trouble. Turns out that he had checked the Eskimo box for every traffic stop he'd made in an entire year. The following year, he checked Pacific Islander on every traffic stop. It took nearly two years for anyone to catch on. His defense? "How can I know someone's race just by looking?" I thought that was an excellent defense, and an excellent point. Nowhere on a person's driver's license does it state the person's race, and you can imagine what a conflagration would erupt if he asked the race of every motorist he encountered. Fortunately, the punishment wasn't severe--a one or two-day suspension, as I recall.


----------



## vpkozel (May 2, 2014)

32rollandrock said:


> In Illinois, cops must note on each traffic stop the race of the person who was pulled over, with the results tabulated so that it can be determined whether minorities were being stopped in disproportionate numbers. One cop in these parts got in trouble. Turns out that he had checked the Eskimo box for every traffic stop he'd made in an entire year. The following year, he checked Pacific Islander on every traffic stop. It took nearly two years for anyone to catch on. His defense? "How can I know someone's race just by looking?" I thought that was an excellent defense, and an excellent point. Nowhere on a person's driver's license does it state the person's race, and you can imagine what a conflagration would erupt if he asked the race of every motorist he encountered. Fortunately, the punishment wasn't severe--a one or two-day suspension, as I recall.


That is just plain awesome, I don't care who you are.


----------



## Chouan (Nov 11, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> "It's every man's right to have babies"


Brilliant!


----------

